# Pregnant - just been made redundant



## Sparkcherry (4 Jul 2008)

Hi everyone, I am new to this site but was wanting some advice!

I am 10 weeks pregnant and have just been made redundant due to the firm cost-cutting and my job is no longer needed.  My employer does not yet know I am pregnant.

I did think about just applying for another job, which of course I would do if I wasn't pregnant, but it seems rather pointless since I will be going on maternity leave not long after starting.  I have also been having a few problems with the pregnancy so really don't want the added stress of job-hunting/interviews etc.

I am now worried about money in general, and what benefits I can claim.  I live with my partner and he works full time.  

I have had a quick look at a few sites but I can't make head nor tail of things as I have never had to claim benefits before as I have always been in employment.

Please help!!


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jul 2008)

You should sign on at your local _SW _office and ask them about your entitlements. Chances are they will instruct you to apply for _Jobseeker's Benefit _(if you have the required _PRSI _contributions) or _Jobseeker's Allowance _(which will be means tested on your and your partner's means). Signing on also means that you should get _PRSI_ credits towards long term benefits. You need to be in _PRSI _insurable employment before going on maternity leave and have certain _PRSI _contributions to qualify for _Maternity Benefit_. If not then you could be entitled to nothing while having the baby and otherwise unavailable for work. Unless you and your partner are on such low joint income that you qualify for _Family Income Supplement _or the like. Probably best to go along to _SW _and/or your local _CitizensInformation _office and ask about your entitlements.


----------



## Berni (4 Jul 2008)

ClubMan said:


> you could be entitled to nothing while having the baby and otherwise unavailable for work.


The SW aren't quite that harsh!  If you're claiming Unemployment immediately before the baby is due you will normally still be considered to satisfy the conditions during your confinement 
[broken link removed]


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jul 2008)

I did say "could be" not "would be" - see the small print


> *(c) Pregnancy*
> 
> Pregnancy is not an illness and in the absence of any complications of pregnancy or other illness, a pregnant woman (who may not be entitled to Maternity Benefit) satisfies the condition of being capable of work for the purpose of Jobseeker's Benefit throughout her pregnancy and in the period following the birth. She will also satisfy the availability condition unless there are other factors which could call her general availability for work into question. She must, however, continue to look for work throughout her pregnancy and in the period after the birth of her child in order to satisfy the condition of genuinely seeking work. On an administrative basis a woman will not normally be requested to prove that she is genuinely seeking work in the 4 weeks immediately before the expected date of birth of her child or in the 8 week period following the birth. She will not be required to attend at the Local Office for signing purpose during this period provided she tells the Local Office of her pregnancy.


----------



## Sparkcherry (5 Jul 2008)

Thanks for the advice, I think I will do what you say and contact the relevant department to see what I am entitled to (if anything).  It's just so worrying and not the ideal situation to be in - never thought I would be in this position!! 

Thanks again.


----------



## Welfarite (7 Jul 2008)

If you are unfit for work, there is the option of Illness Benefit, if you satisy the qualifying conditions.


----------



## mcb (27 Sep 2008)

I know this is an old post but just wondering how the OP got on with the Social Welfare.
I too am pregnant and been made redundant.  Am four months pregnant, with quite a bump, so am being realistic I am not going to find employment between now and when I would be going on maternity leave.
I am currently getting Job Seekers Benefit but am worried about what will happen when I have baby.  Baby due in 2009, so I know that the Maternity Benefit is based on the year 2007 (which I was working) but I am also aware that you have to be in employment to get the Maternity Benefit.
Surely though Social Welfare would not cut off all payments whilst you have baby and take leave???


----------

